# Update on gearbox problem here in Spain



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

So finally moved motorhome to Mechanics premises, he got it over the pit and found that one of the small selectors outside the gearbox which connects to the gear cables had seized, he stripped it off cleaned it up and greased and hey voila all forward gears plus reverse, so much for the fiat dealer in Dax who said he would have to remove the gearbox.

So if you have problems with a stiffy (gear shift) that is then go to the gear selectors first, cost €120, that I clouded a couple of visits to our pitch here in La Manga and two hours work at his premises in Los Belones.

Thanks for all the help and suggestions from you all.

Regards


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

glad to hear that your problem is now resolved and that you took the trouble to post this as well.

cabby


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

machilly said:


> So finally moved motorhome to Mechanics premises, he got it over the pit and found that one of the small selectors outside the gearbox which connects to the gear cables had seized, he stripped it off cleaned it up and greased and hey voila all forward gears plus reverse, so much for the fiat dealer in Dax who said he would have to remove the gearbox.
> 
> So if you have problems with a stiffy (gear shift) that is then go to the gear selectors first, cost €120, that I clouded a couple of visits to our pitch here in La Manga and two hours work at his premises in Los Belones.
> 
> ...


Glad you got sorted and for a good price as well. It might good to put the details of the guy here incase others need his service.

John


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

*Gearbox follow on*

Good idea, here is his details if any body needs help in southerns Spain on the Costa Calida, here is his details.

Jude Ross
Villa Los Arcos
Los Baracas 16
Los Belones
30385‎ Cartagena‎ Murcia
Spain

[email protected]

00 34 610 401 352. Mobile

If you are in the Cartagena, area he is definitely the guy to get in touch with, no height restriction or size either.

Regards


----------

